# Car rental costs for Maui 2012 are crazy!!



## MOXJO7282 (Jan 12, 2012)

Luckily I booked a rental for our 12 days back in April. I reserved a full size through Dollar for $458. For the last month or so I've tried to get better from every source imaginable and the lowest I'm seeing is almost double the price. I haven't tried Priceline yet but doubt that will prove successful and they deal with excess inventory and apparently there isn't any so i doubt there will be any deals there.


----------



## bobbornstein (Jan 12, 2012)

MOXJO7282 said:


> Luckily I booked a rental for our 12 days back in April. I reserved a full size through Dollar for $458. For the last month or so I've tried to get better from every source imaginable and the lowest I'm seeing is almost double the price. I haven't tried Priceline yet but doubt that will prove successful and they deal with excess inventory and apparently there isn't any so i doubt there will be any deals there.



Ditto. Looked around the Thanksgiving 2012 time frame and a convertible is $1,200 for two weeks. WOW


----------



## K2Quick (Jan 12, 2012)

MOXJO7282 said:


> Luckily I booked a rental for our 12 days back in April. I reserved a full size through Dollar for $458. For the last month or so I've tried to get better from every source imaginable and the lowest I'm seeing is almost double the price. I haven't tried Priceline yet but doubt that will prove successful and they deal with excess inventory and apparently there isn't any so i doubt there will be any deals there.



Does the $458 include taxes?  If so, that's a pretty cheap rate.  Hotwire and Priceline tend to not be that great this far out, but if you bid it less than a month out, you should get a better rate than the one you have now.


----------



## Luanne (Jan 12, 2012)

We booked for March on Maui through discounthawaiicarrental. For the first time ever they beat the corporate rates I get with Avis. Rental is with Alamo. I can't remember right now what the cost is.

http://www.discounthawaiicarrental.com/


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Jan 12, 2012)

K2Quick said:


> Does the $458 include taxes?  If so, that's a pretty cheap rate.  Hotwire and Priceline tend to not be that great this far out, but if you bid it less than a month out, you should get a better rate than the one you have now.



Yes includes everything. It was through Carrentals.com. I can't believe current rates are so high. It 2010 we got a premium car for a little more.


----------



## a1000monkeys (Jan 12, 2012)

I noticed that too.  I feel pretty lucky because I made reservations for next months Oahu trip last spring.  I got a full size from Thrifty for 10 days for only $252 all-in.  I was checking to see if I could get anything cheaper and it's more than double that now. 

Car makers have really scaled back capacity so there isn't as much excess inventory as there used to be so higher prices may be the new normal.


----------



## K2Quick (Jan 12, 2012)

a1000monkeys said:


> I noticed that too.  I feel pretty lucky because I made reservations for next months Oahu trip last spring.  I got a full size from Thrifty for 10 days for only $252 all-in.  I was checking to see if I could get anything cheaper and it's more than double that now.
> 
> Car makers have really scaled back capacity so there isn't as much excess inventory as there used to be so higher prices may be the new normal.



My guess is that your $252 all-in price isn't going to hold.  They increased the daily state tax to $7.50 per day (I believe it was $2.50 per day before that).


----------



## a1000monkeys (Jan 12, 2012)

K2Quick said:


> My guess is that your $252 all-in price isn't going to hold.  They increased the daily state tax to $7.50 per day (I believe it was $2.50 per day before that).



So long as they honor the base rate in the reservation that's fine.  I just priced out a new reservation to see what changed.  Along with the base rate being double it looks like its the surcharge that jumped from $3 to $7.50/day.  Ouch.  I checked my online reservation and it is still showing the $3 surchage.  I wonder if they will honor it.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Jan 14, 2012)

K2Quick said:


> My guess is that your $252 all-in price isn't going to hold.  They increased the daily state tax to $7.50 per day (I believe it was $2.50 per day before that).



If they have a validate reservation how would it change? I checked my reservation and the renter's website and there is no mention that a reservation would be subject to change due to anything but adding services


----------



## a1000monkeys (Feb 21, 2012)

K2Quick said:


> My guess is that your $252 all-in price isn't going to hold.  They increased the daily state tax to $7.50 per day (I believe it was $2.50 per day before that).



You were right, they wouldn't honor my old tax rate.  They did however uprade me to a luxury car so I wasn't too miffed.


----------

